# 50% Red Hairs.....



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

OK. So, about half of the hairs on my plant are turned orange/red (DAY 44). How long now until I can start to see a change in Trichrome make-up and coloration?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone?!?!?
Please?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

don't need to post it in more than one section. Gotta give everyone a little time to see it. Just give it a bump when it sits for more than 12 hrs.
I would start keeping an eye on them now. There is no way for us to tell "how long" each plant is different. But start keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

if the trichromes are mostly cloudy, but not yet amber, can I harvest then, and still get good, phycadelic high?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

AND.... sorry and thank you....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> if the trichromes are mostly cloudy, but not yet amber, can I harvest then, and still get good, phycadelic high?


All depends how you like your smoke.
I'm an insomniac so uppy heady doesn't work for me. I go for more amber than cloudy so it knocks me out for the night.
I do harvest a couple of buds little more cloudy for wake and bakes on occasion.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

So, if I want a motivated, heady high? Cloudy/clear is the way to go?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 14, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> So, if I want a motivated, heady high? Cloudy/clear is the way to go?


 
Yes


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

AWESOME. THNX, guys....


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2007)

Give 'em _at least_ two more weeks...you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 16, 2007)

That was my plan. Was going to wait until 56 days, at least......


----------



## nemesis_1999 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good job Capt.  Thx for info.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

HARVEST!!!!!! Pics @ Harvesting - Drying and Curing......


----------

